# Batman Arkham Asylum: Kamera dreht sich permanent



## Juffo (20. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir via Amazon Arkham Asylum geholt, installiert und wollte los legen. Nach der ersten Zwischensequenz (sobald man Kontrolle über Batman erhält), beginnt die Kamera permanent um Batman zu rotieren- und zwar ziemlich flott. Mit dem Effekt, dass es unspielbar ist.

Ich habe schon Direkt X installiert und auf 1.1 gepatcht. Ohne Effekt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2011)

Spielst du mit Gamepad oder mit Maus und Tastatur?

Falls Gamepad, könnte es sein, dass der Analogstick evtl. klemmt bzw. nicht in der 0 Stellung ist?
Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, woran das noch liegen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2011)

Du hast sicher ein Gamepad oder Lenkrad oder Joystick am PC dran, spielst batman aber mit Tastatur+Maus. Gamepad abstecken => Problem sollte gelöst sein


----------



## Juffo (20. August 2011)

Ja- war der Joystick.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

